# Sega CD Games on the SNES Classic



## MatioMania (Jul 24, 2019)

I got my OTG Adapter few weeks ago, Now I want to add Sega CD Game, But

How the hell you get the Sega CD Bios to work on the SNES Classic?

Do you drag & drop it somewhere?


----------



## koffieleut (Jul 24, 2019)

After an extensive google search (the first hit!) I've found this video.


----------



## MatioMania (Jul 25, 2019)

I done that too, Didn't help

Why can it be easy, Just to Add the Bios in there and just putting the ISO in there

Is that so damn hard?


----------



## nitrostemp (Jul 25, 2019)

gotta install them bios in the retroarch 
http://docs.libretro.com/library/genesis_plus_gx/


----------

